# Can probiotics stop diarrhoea?



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I had food poisoning a few months ago and took antiobotics. Still getting D every day unless I take imodium which helps but doesn't stop it. So much gurgling all day & night!

Any advice?

Thanks for any!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well if your Diarrhea is from your gut bacteria being out of balance... and the probiotic restores a healthful balance... yes it could stop your diarrhea. A probiotic needs some time to have an impact ... so give it a decent time trial... like several weeks to a month or two. It might take more than just drinking Kefir or eating yogurt... so ask your druggist for a decent probiotic recommendation.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

You probably have a candida (thrush) overgrowth. To give any probiotic a fighting chance, you might need to cut the carbs (candida's favourite!) for a week or two. I think the best probiotic is live sauerkraut. Google it to buy or make your own but don't buy from a supermarket shelf - it's been pasteurised! A spoonful before each meal.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

P.S. it might give you more diarrhoea to start with but the candida has to be outed somewhere!


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

If your IBS-D continues; check it out with a doc' . As far as probiotic, the best way truly is through food; that is, fermented foods. Yogurt, Kefir, sourkraut , etc..And... homemade is the best. However, if this task sounds daunting (and it really is SOO easy, easier than cook eggs in the morning!!) , I remember seeing some kefir brands my "lifeway" that were lactose free, and one had 0 added sugar, Thats really what you should find

If you want a probiotic supplement, just double check the ingredients. Many times, the "pre-biotic' can be causing you issues. This means, the energy in the probiotic that keep the bacteria alive. If you see Xylotol, Sorbitol, Inulin, FOS, Lactose, look elsewhere maybe. They can also contribute to symptoms believe it or not. Some things to look for would be glucose, fructose, dextrin, or even maltodextrin if you support it.

Good luck!


----------



## Sharon Collins (May 11, 2013)

Personally, I would say from experience that Pro-biotics help balance the gut bacteria but do not prevent Diarrhea.

I had this problem I turned to Soya yogurt, which helps, although other things can cause it dairy feeds bacteria, if it is still in your system or if it has caused an intolerance as the gut lining is sensitive and takes a month to repair.

I hope you get better soon I avoid fruit, vegetables, don't eat dairy anyway but it feeds the bacteria.

Go for the BRAT diet! Bananas, Rice, Apples and Toast.

A friend from Egypt would boil rice and drink the water as this also helps.

Flat 7Up also helps with balancing the loss of salt and sugar as well as necessary fluids.


----------



## condition (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't found any probiotic that stops diarrhea coming from specific foods, like cherries or gluten for example. They don't work for me.


----------



## Sharon Collins (May 11, 2013)

Sorry just remembered when I went to get my meds that you cannot use Imodium with diarrhea induced by food poisoning or virus as you need to let the micro-organism or whatever get out of the body.

Get well soon


----------

